# Walmart Doordash



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Has anybody had any luck opting out of Walmart orders?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I opted out a couple months ago. Support had to submit a special request.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I emailed them to opt out and I guess it worked because they never sent me another one.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

60 items. $7. Stairs. Ungrateful people. Pass. Hard pass.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> 60 items. $7. Stairs. Ungrateful people. Pass. Hard pass.


Some idiots out there must be taking them.



BogusServiceAnimal said:


> 60 items. $7. Stairs. Ungrateful people. Pass. Hard pass.


The ones that come across to me are for $5 and less. Ridiculous.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Do not accept Wal-Mart orders. You don't drive far because they order from the closest store and you end up spending a whole lot of time getting the items loaded in your vehicle and more time when the items are unloaded from your vehicle for the delivery. Tips are almost non existent. The pay is about the lowest there is on DoorDash.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Walmart doesn't even let the customer know that their delivery is coming via doordash and there is absolutely no method of tipping available to the customer (at least not that I can find) other than giving cash to the delivery driver. The only reason I know this is because my delivery driver called me because he couldn't find my house and he told me he was from doordash. 

When Google started mapping the planet and showing pictures of houses I opted out and now any company that uses Google maps will be redirected to some random area near my house, but never actually to my house. I live on a main street and most of the time I order it will be from the same main street that I live on (pizza parlor, Walmart, et cetera), but with the advent of GPS people stopped being able to use street addresses and common sense for some reason.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

120 items for 4.50. In my market is also hyvee...both horrible pay and always back to back requests...


----------



## Pato Loco (Mar 14, 2020)

I did one Wally world dash and as expected was a disaster. Long wait for the groceries pain in the ass delivery. I did get a $10 tip probably just lucky on that one. Now when Wally world pops up I hit the D button automatically. I have noticed that the money for one of these deliveries is on the real low side


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

So far no luck:

On Fri, Jul 17

<[email protected]> wrote:

Hi Dummy,

Thanks for contacting DoorDash!

At the moment, we are not able to opt-out Dashers from Grocery Deliveries. You may choose not to accept Grocery deliveries if you wish.

Your reference number for this request is

Bite-Me

Best,

DoorDash Support
DoorDash Help


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> So far no luck:
> 
> On Fri, Jul 17
> 
> ...


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I did my first Walmart pick up today, it’s sucked, there were four orders, took me over an hour to get them all delivered, now mind you I did make $33 for those four deliveries and three out of the four people did tip me in some form. But I will never except another Walmart pick up ever again


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> I did my first Walmart pick up today, it's sucked, there were four orders, took me over an hour to get them all delivered, now mind you I did make $33 for those four deliveries and three out of the four people did tip me in some form. But I will never except another Walmart pick up ever again


Was that doordash? Did they give you all 4 with one pickup? What a beating.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> So far no luck:
> 
> On Fri, Jul 17
> 
> ...


I know I requested to be removed via a phone call to cancel a order at Walmart but I found the correspondence.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> I know I requested to be removed via a phone call to cancel a order at Walmart but I found the correspondence.
> 
> View attachment 499020


I still get them but not as many. It looks like you spoke to the right person. Decline decline decline....


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

My aunt ordered using the Walmart delivery. She ordered around $650 worth of groceries. Knowing the stories I have told her, she contacted support and asked for her driver to call her since she had no way of contacting them. Driver called and my aunt told them that it was a large order but she will be tipping in cash at the door. She told me the DoorDash driver thanked her then they hung up. Two hours went by and no delivery. She contacts support and they said they need to search for another Dasher because it seems on their end the dasher was at the store for awhile, used the dasher card, marked picked up, then left and canceled. Order was eventually canceled because other dashers were rejecting it. Most likely due to DoorDash's small compensation.

Hope that POS delivery driver enjoys all that meat and groceries she was ordering for an upcoming funeral reception. 😡


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

The Jax said:


> My aunt ordered using the Walmart delivery. She ordered around $650 worth of groceries. Knowing the stories I have told her, she contacted support and asked for her driver to call her since she had no way of contacting them. Driver called and my aunt told them that it was a large order but she will be tipping in cash at the door. She told me the DoorDash driver thanked her then they hung up. Two hours went by and no delivery. She contacts support and they said they need to search for another Dasher because it seems on their end the dasher was at the store for awhile, used the dasher card, marked picked up, then left and canceled. Order was eventually canceled because other dashers were rejecting it. Most likely due to DoorDash's small compensation.
> 
> Hope that POS delivery driver enjoys all that meat and groceries she was ordering for an upcoming funeral reception. &#128545;


Score!!


----------

